# Call of Duty Trouble



## Falcon Strike (May 27, 2006)

Please help somebody with almost NO knowledge of computers lol.

Awhile back my vid card (ATI Radeon 9800 Pro) was going haywire, i couldnt go into the game through the desktop link, it would have all messed up graphics on startup, but when i entered the disk it ran just fine. unfortunaly in tryin to fix this problem myself, i messed something else up, whenver i tried to download ati's latest drivers, upon restart it said the ati tech. program had to quit because of an unknown error.

out of options, i did a system restore. now whenever i start the game i get this message after it fails to start. 
*
Miles Sound System initialization failed.
the single player game does not work properly without sound.
make sure you have your sound card's latest drivers and directx installed.*

When i click ok, it comes up with this...

*COD 1.3 build win-x86 Mar 2 2004
----- FS_Startup -----
Current language: english
Current search path:
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak9.pk3 (149 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak8.pk3 (235 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak6.pk3 (3 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak5.pk3 (4858 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak4.pk3 (1668 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak3.pk3 (1992 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak2.pk3 (694 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak1.pk3 (2642 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak0.pk3 (12816 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1/main
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak3.pk3 (7 files)
localized assets pak file for english
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak2.pk3 (9 files)
localized assets pak file for english
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak1.pk3 (3736 files)
localized assets pak file for english
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak0.pk3 (1204 files)
localized assets pak file for english

File Handles:
----------------------
30013 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
execing config.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
...detecting CPU, found AMD w/ 3DNow!
Measured CPU speed is 2.31 GHz
System memory is 1024 MB (capped at 1 GB)
Video card memory is 128 MB
Streaming SIMD Extensions (SSE) supported

----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 3: 640 480 FS
...using colorbits of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...39 PFDs found
...hardware acceleration found
...PIXELFORMAT 3 selected
...creating GL context: succeeded
...making context current: succeeded
Initializing OpenGL extensions
...ignoring OpenGL 1.2 draw element range
...using OpenGL 1.3 texture add environment mode
...using OpenGL 1.3 texture combine environment mode
...using OpenGL 1.3 texture dot3 environment mode
...using OpenGL 1.3 cube map textures
...using GL_ARB_vertex_program
...GL_NV_texture_shader not found
...GL_NV_register_combiners not found
...using WGL_EXT_swap_control
...using OpenGL 1.3 multitexture
...using GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array
...using OpenGL 1.2 normal rescaling
...GL_ATI_pn_triangles not found
...GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object not found
...GL_NV_fog_distance not found
...GL_NV_vertex_array_range not found
...GL_NV_fence not found
...using GL_ATI_vertex_array_object
...using GL_ATI_element_array
...using GL_ATI_fragment_shader
...ignoring GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic

GL_VENDOR: ATI Technologies Inc.
GL_RENDERER: Radeon 9800 x86/MMX/3DNow!/SSE
GL_VERSION: 1.3.3604 WinXP Release
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_multitexture GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_S3_s3tc GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_shadow_ambient GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_blend GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_window_pos GL_ATI_draw_buffers GL_ATI_element_array GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap GL_ATI_fragment_shader GL_ATI_map_object_buffer GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_ATI_vertex_array_object GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object GL_ATI_vertex_streams GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATIX_texture_env_route GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texgen_reflection GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_EXT_vertex_shader GL_HP_occlusion_test GL_KTX_buffer_region GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_occlusion_query GL_SGI_color_matrix GL_SGI_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_multitexture GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays GL_WIN_swap_hint WGL_EXT_extensions_string WGL_EXT_swap_control 
WGL_EXTENSIONS: WGL_ARB_extensions_string WGL_ARB_make_current_read WGL_ARB_multisample WGL_ARB_pbuffer WGL_ARB_pixel_format WGL_ARB_render_texture WGL_ATI_pixel_format_float WGL_EXT_extensions_string WGL_EXT_swap_control 
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 2048
GL_MAX_ACTIVE_TEXTURES_ARB: 8

PIXELFORMAT: color(32-bits) Z(24-bit) stencil(8-bits)
MODE: 3, 640 x 480 fullscreen hz:60
GAMMA: hardware w/ 0 overbright bits
CPU: AMD w/ 3DNow!
rendering primitives: single glDrawElements
texturemode: GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_NEAREST
picmip: 2
picmip2: 3
texture bits: 0
multitexture: enabled
compiled vertex arrays: enabled
texenv add: enabled
ATI truform: disabled
NV distance fog: disabled
Forcing glFinish
Allocated 0 MB of static buffers
Allocated 0 MB of dynamic buffers
Initializing Shaders
...loading 'scripts/decals.shader'
...loading 'scripts/hood.shader'
...loading 'scripts/sky.shader'
...loading 'scripts/water.shader'
...loading 'scripts/window.shader'
...loading 'scripts/hud.shader'
...loading 'scripts/ui_menus_mp.shader'
...loading 'scripts/brad.shader'
...loading 'scripts/carride.shader'
...loading 'scripts/cloudshadow.shader'
...loading 'scripts/common.shader'
...loading 'scripts/effects.shader'
...loading 'scripts/gfx.shader'
...loading 'scripts/jeff.shader'
...loading 'scripts/nodlight.shader'
...loading 'scripts/paulj.shader'
...loading 'scripts/river_pj.shader'
...loading 'scripts/sfx.shader'
...loading 'scripts/sun.shader'
...loading 'scripts/surfacelight.shader'
...loading 'scripts/talon.shader'
...loading 'scripts/tankcountry.shader'
...loading 'scripts/tankhud.shader'
...loading 'scripts/terrain.shader'
...loading 'scripts/test.shader'
...loading 'scripts/transparents.shader'
...loading 'scripts/treeshadowtest.shader'
...loading 'scripts/truckride.shader'
...loading 'scripts/ui_hud.shader'
...loading 'scripts/ui_menus.shader'
...loading 'scripts/weapons.shader'
...loading 'fxshaders/jh_fx.shader'
...loading 'fxshaders/pj_fx.shader'
...loading 'fxshaders/pj_impact.shader'
...loading 'fxshaders/weaponfx.shader'
----- finished R_Init -----

------- Miles sound system initialization -------
Attempting 11 kHz 16 bit stereo sound
2D provider initialized at 21972920 1991528027 34012532
available 3D providers:
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
Shutting down OpenGL subsystem
...wglMakeCurrent( NULL, NULL ): success
...deleting GL context: success
...releasing DC: success
...destroying window
...resetting display
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
-----------------------
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
Miles sound system initialization failed.
The single player game does not work properly without sound.
Make sure you have your sound card's latest drivers and DirectX installed.
*

have tried with multiplayer, same message, this is with call of duty, havent tried Battlefield 2, cod has worked well before.

also when ever i start internet explorer i get this message.
*
cannot find import; DLL may be missing, corrupt, or wrong version
File "rt170.bpl", error 126*


but then internet explorer runs fine.

if ANYONE can help me i would greatly appreciate it. i need lotsa help here.

THANK YOU>
Falcon Strike


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

do you still have your WinXp CD?


----------



## Falcon Strike (May 27, 2006)

no i dont why?

are you saying i should reinstall windows ?


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

i was thinking more along the terms of a repair install as it seems (that last error message) that your IE shell is corrupted. 

there is also a command in windows that allows you to make sure all of your system files are intact and infection-free. But... I tried that on my PC and it would BSOD me when I tried to load windows. Oops :embarased 

Just a question out of nowhere. Have you recently used or installed SpyDoctor?
Before this started happening have you tried any new software and then uninstalled it?
This is just guessing, I am hoping someone with a little more knowledge could help me out. 

Beyond that... - reinstall DirectX or your soundcard drivers?

Hope this helps


----------



## Falcon Strike (May 27, 2006)

YES lol, i had a few virus's that norton didnt couldnt detect, so i installed spydoctor, it took care of the viruses, then i uninstalled it.
i've tried directx, the installation asks me to agree to the terms, i click next, then it says installation is done, without any loading or anything, quicker than you can blink, but it still doesnt work. 

im working on getting my sound card drivers.

i know its nvidia, but im not sure the exact type.


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

one more q. sorry this is taking a long time

was it...
Spyware Doctor?
or plain 
SpyDoctor? look at the spydoctor entry.

post back


----------



## Falcon Strike (May 27, 2006)

Spyware Doctor, i recognize the symbol, and your right, the last time the error came up. the bar at the bottom had the same symbol.


----------



## Falcon Strike (May 27, 2006)

i undid the system restore, uninstalled my ATI drivers, and tried to reinstall them. they failed, same thing as before. NOW, the message when i open internet explorer is gone, but when i scroll it is "jerky", has to refresh as i scroll, doesnt scroll smoothly... hard to explain.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

@ Falcon

go to run>type 'dxdiag' and run the sound tests. Either way this will tell you if your drivers are bad. Try to reinstall the audio drivers.


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

Falcon Strike said:


> i undid the system restore, uninstalled my ATI drivers, and tried to reinstall them. they failed, same thing as before. NOW, the message when i open internet explorer is gone, but when i scroll it is "jerky", has to refresh as i scroll, doesnt scroll smoothly... hard to explain.


That means you are using the windows based video drivers, that happened to me when I reinstalled windows a few days ago and did not install my video drivers.

What does it say when the drivers failed to reinstall?

One way or another we will work this thing out :sayyes:

<EDIT> if you have a fast enough internet connection, you may want to run your PC through a couple of the on-line scans if you haven't yet. At least to get that out of the way.

Kaspersky
Ewido
Panda Software


----------



## Falcon Strike (May 27, 2006)

i totally uninstalled my video card drivers. disabled my vieo card EVERYTHING,.
then i reinstalled them, its working now. 
but my directx is still failing. wont load quick video's off websites.
sound is fine checked it out.


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

which videos? could be flash not your directx


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

^ did you try reinstalling the audio drivers? (use the ones off the board manufacturer's website)

and I am assuming the DirectX audio tests gave you no errors?


----------



## Falcon Strike (May 27, 2006)

audio tests worked fine. when i said quick video's off websites. i meant like stuff from http://www.ebaumsworld.com/ the vid's there come up with the message * cannot create direct show player * BUT i can download it and view it on windows media player.


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

Try completely cleaning out your audio and video drivers with DriverCleaner. (Download it) Here's how to use it (taken out of the readme in the .zip btw):

ATI:
1. Unplug nic card or modem from net or disconnect
2. Remove ATI driver from add/remove programs then remove the control panel from add/remove programs
3. Reboot into safe mode (F8 during boot up)
4. On reboot into safe mode WinXP SP1/SP2 will auto detect and install drivers. Just let it do its thing. If you can cancel out of the auto install hardware wizard then skip the rest and run Driver Cleaner! If you can NOT cancel out of auto detect wizard then...
5. Navigate to device manager->display adapter->uninstall and/or remove ATI display adapter but do not reboot
6. Disable any AntiVirus Software (If you don't disable is than it could give trouble)
7. Run Cab Cleaner (not needed, but recommended) (/tools in the main Driver Cleaner window)
8. Run Driver Cleaner
9. Empty recycle bin and reboot
10. Install the new drivers and control panel

Other: (AUDIO)
1. Unplug nic card or modem from net or disconnect
2. Remove driver from add/remove programs
3. Reboot into safe mode (F8 during boot up)
4. On reboot into safe mode WinXP SP1/SP2 will auto detect and install drivers. Just let it do its thing. If you can cancel out of the auto install hardware wizard then skip the rest and run Driver Cleaner! If you can NOT cancel out of auto detect wizard then...
5. Navigate to device manager->select the category->uninstall and/or remove but do not reboot
6. Disable any AntiVirus Software (If you don't disable is than it could give trouble)
7. Run Driver Cleaner
8. Empty recycle bin and reboot
9. Install the new driver



Falcon Strike said:


> audio tests worked fine. when i said quick video's off websites. i meant like stuff from http://www.ebaumsworld.com/ the vid's there come up with the message * cannot create direct show player * BUT i can download it and view it on windows media player.


You are using firefox... right?
that sounds like a problem with the firefox WMP player plugin. Boot into safe mode (WARNING: make sure all your playlists, music and settings are saved elsewhere) then wipe out the Windows Media Player folder. Then reinstall (the latest) wmp


----------



## Falcon Strike (May 27, 2006)

that works ic an view the videos now !

Thanks A LOT man.


----------

